# david henman band at mitzi's sister...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...saturday, july 4th

mitzi's sister:

http://www.mitzissister.com/

1554 queen street west

two shows starting at ten pm

all original music

$10 cover

-dh


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, thats a great venue....lots of live music & great food!! and excellent beer on tap

sdsre


what kind of music do you play? got a website or anything?


thx!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...all original:

www.davidhenmanband.com

cheers!




bolero said:


> hey, thats a great venue....lots of live music & great food!! and excellent beer on tap
> 
> sdsre
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

So, how was the gig?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the turn out was...well...dismal.

just bad timing. tons of other stuff going on, plus many picked last week to vacation because of the canada day holiday.

however, on monday morning i was greeted with an email, and facebook invitation, from the guy who booked us, saying that he understood the circumstances, enjoyed our performance and invited us back in the fall.

-dh


----------

